# Differences between Bluetooth modules



## cheba (Sep 8, 2018)

I'm upgrading to an RNS 510 in my car (Polo R WRC 2014). It's factory fitted with an RNS 315 and "Mobile Phone Preparation Plus" with the Bury cradle on the dashboard. In order to keep the Bluetooth functionality of the RNS 315, I need to install a separate Bluetooth module.

As I understand it there are 2 options if I want to keep at least the current level of functionality; either a 9W7 Bluetooth module (7p6 035 730), or a 9WZ Bluetooth module (3c8 035 730) which would also give me rSAP functionality. Please correct me if I'm wrong.

So my questions are:
1) It seems that regarding the 9w7 modules, the most commonly used ones are version J, K or L. However, there are also M, N and P versions. What are the differences? And does the version letter matter if the HW and SW numbers are the same?
2) Regarding the 9wZ modules, I've seen versions up to E. What are the differences between these versions?
3) A 9w7 module requires the installation of a GSM antenna for full functionality. Since my car has the Bury cradle (which supports both charging as well as external antenna connection for the phone), does that mean that my car has a GSM antenna installed?


----------



## cheba (Sep 8, 2018)

Update:

Judging by Ross-tech (http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/Telephone_Retrofitting) and suggestions from a user on another forum, it seems that regarding the 9wZ modules only the latest versions (3c8 035 730 D and 3c8 035 730 E) support WiFi, which from my understanding is needed if you want to have data access on your phone while it is connected to the car with rSAP. If I were to go for an rSAP module, WiFi is then a must have. The downside is that these modules are costly, so I'm still considering a 9w7 module.

Regarding the 9w7 modules, the J version (7p6 035 730 J) seems to be the most common when looking at used modules for sale in my country. There are however a couple of K and L versions also for sale. I am mostly interested in knowing whether the functionality of the J version is the same as that of the L version (both have SW 3200 and HW H15). Unfortunately the info in the Ross-tech link above is incomplete.

I also found an M version module with SW 4217 and HW H16, and I'm wondering if there is any benefit of getting that one instead of one of the earlier ones. Ross-tech doesn't list this version at all.

Any info is appreciated.


----------



## cheba (Sep 8, 2018)

Still looking for an answer, though I have been able to gather some more info.

Looking through ETKA, I was able to make a list of which PR codes the different versions of the BT module correspond to:

7P6035730J: PR-9ZB
7P6035730K: PR-9W7
7P6035730L: PR-9ZA


7P6035730M: PR-9ZB
7P6035730N: PR-9W7
7P6035730P: PR-9ZA

According to other sources, the PR codes mean the following:

PR-9ZB: "Mobile Phone Preparation"
PR-9ZA: "Mobile Phone Preparation Plus"
PR-9W7: "Mobile Phone Interface (NAR)"

So knowing which PR codes the module versions correspond to, can anyone tell me what the difference in functionality is?

From factory my car has a variant of "Mobile Phone Preparation Plus" installed, namely the one with the controls integrated into the RNS 315, and a Bury cradle on the dashboard (I think this is PR code 9WM though no PR code for phone prep is listed on the sticker in the car). Would I lose out on functionality by going to a non-"Plus" module?

Edit: So perhaps the question to ask is: what is the functional difference between Mobile Phone Preparation Standard, High and Plus?


----------

